# CA Medical Examiner Card



## Tonester (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, so I passed the written test for my ambulance driver certificate and was issued a temporary permit. Now, I am somewhat confused regarding the medical examiner card. I printed out the form listed by the DMV:

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/dl/dl51.pdf

but I didn't see any certificate for me to keep after my physician cleared me to operate an emergency vehicle. Do I need to go into the DMV to collect this form or will it come in the mail with my actual ambulance driver certificate?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2009)

I tried looking for the actual 'green DOT card,' but I can't find a copy of it. You might have to go in and pick it up.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 31, 2009)

Tonester said:


> Okay, so I passed the written test for my ambulance driver certificate and was issued a temporary permit. Now, I am somewhat confused regarding the medical examiner card. I printed out the form listed by the DMV:
> 
> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/dl/dl51.pdf
> 
> but I didn't see any certificate for me to keep after my physician cleared me to operate an emergency vehicle. Do I need to go into the DMV to collect this form or will it come in the mail with my actual ambulance driver certificate?



Thats Strange the printed Version dosnt have the Green Medical Examier card that your supposed to hold on to

The copy i got from the DMV office has it attached with a staple, also the doctors office might have a spare, they lost my card and signed a spare when i got my physical, so u might wnat to ask them if not then, go to the DMV and ask them.


----------



## So Cal EMT (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats on passing the test!!! I thought you needed the Medical Examiners Report in order to take the Ambulance Driver's Test.  Is that not correct?  What exactly did you have to bring in to sit for the test?


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 31, 2009)

So Cal EMT said:


> Congrats on passing the test!!! I thought you needed the Medical Examiners Report in order to take the Ambulance Driver's Test.  Is that not correct?  What exactly did you have to bring in to sit for the test?




What he is taking about is the Green Card, that is attached to the form, that belongs to the driver, pretty much signifiying that they passed a medical, DMV dosnt check it. they only check the Medical Examiners Form. 

Pretty much you need the following forms to take the written test:
1) Medical Exam Report
2) DMV Livescan Form (Livescan done at a police station, not the DMV)
3) DMV Licence Application
4) Govt ID 
5) EMT Cert Card

and $25 Fee

i think that should be it


----------



## So Cal EMT (Dec 31, 2009)

Can this be taken before the NREMT or only after?  I thought one could just show their EMT Course Completion Certificate. Is that correct?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2009)

You aren't required to be an EMT-B until your first renewal of the driver cert. 

http://dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm


----------



## Tonester (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay, looks like I'll have to make another trip to the DMV to collect the green medical examiner card and then revisit my doc for him to sign off on it.

All I need now is for my course completion certificate to come in the mail so I can get accredited at OC EMS. BTW If I did not mention it I already passed the NREMT-B test.


----------



## jganxta (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't forget to call ahead to make sure your LiveScans are in. I got my license from OC EMS right before Christmas, like the Monday before I went in and got it on Christmas Eve. Takes like 10 minutes and you don't even need the Medical Examiner's Card for your attendant license anymore, at least that is what they told me.


----------



## FirstOnScene1055 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know how to replace this card if it is misplaced? Possible without having to go to the Dr again, due to time constraints.


----------



## danjncoop (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone know how much it costs when you turn in your medical examiners certificate to the DMV? I had to recert for my AO job and haven't been on a rig in awhile.


----------



## Shepard (Sep 8, 2012)

So Cal EMT said:


> Congrats on passing the test!!! I thought you needed the Medical Examiners Report in order to take the Ambulance Driver's Test.  Is that not correct?  What exactly did you have to bring in to sit for the test?



Yes. You generally have the DL51 form, the green ME card that's attached to the DL51 form (you need to go to the DMV to get this), the livescan, the application to add a cert to your class c, and $25. If you don't have this they shouldn't allow you to take a test. However, its a fairly uncommon testso the DMV doesn't always know what they are doing... so. Make sure you have all that before you go in.


----------



## epikmonolith (Jun 28, 2013)

sorry for bumping an old thread...

but i found this information useful, thanks guys.

just found out the dl51 i printed online had no hard copy of this "green card" that the Doc signs off

wish i saw this when applying =/


----------

